# Greenies



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok...So while in Petsmart today I picked up a "Greenie" knock-off. I forget the brand now but it looks just like a greenie (they didn't have the singles of the real ones and I didn't want to buy a big pack). I gave it to Bella and she carried it around for a while then sat down with it and licked it. Does anyone else give these to their Malts? I wonder if she is supposed to eat it like a treat or chew it like a bone (like a nylabone). After I gave it to her I read the package that said you shouldn't give it to dogs under 10 lbs or dogs under 6 months so I might just take it away from her anyway. I know I read on MO that people gave them to their Malts but maybe they are larger dogs.
Thanks!
Nicolle


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Nov 5 2004, 05:11 PM
> *Ok...So while in Petsmart today I picked up a "Greenie" knock-off.  I forget the brand now but it looks just like a greenie (they didn't have the singles of the real ones and I didn't want to buy a big pack).  I gave it to Bella and she carried it around for a while then sat down with it and licked it.  Does anyone else give these to their Malts?  I wonder if she is supposed to eat it like a treat or chew it like a bone (like a nylabone).  After I gave it to her I read the package that said you shouldn't give it to dogs under 10 lbs or dogs under 6 months so I might just take it away from her anyway.  I know I read on MO that people gave them to their Malts but maybe they are larger dogs.
> Thanks!
> Nicolle
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15072*


[/QUOTE]

Nicholle, I hate to give you just pieces of information but I thought I had heard on MO that the knock-offs had some sort of undigestible stuff in them and they get stuck in the dog's digestive system.... I'm sorry I don't recall all the details but it was something negative about them and I quit buying the Greenies brand, too because I got worried.... Does anyone else have better info than I have!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry, can't help with the knockoff brand. I give Lexi the petite size greens. I talked to someone from PetSmart and they said it doesn't really matter. The only thing it did to Lexi was when she was smaller her poop would be greenish for a day. I only give them to her at most once a week.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley LOVES Greenies!!! I buy them online when I find them on special in the big bags....the petite size. My vet said I could give them to him whenever I wanted. He goes through spurts with them. He usually gets one at night when he comes ot bed. It helps him settle down when we go to sleep. He can eat a petite one in one sitting when he wants...I tried a knock-off brand and he didn't like it too much. 




> Nicholle, I hate to give you just pieces of information but I thought I had heard on MO that the knock-offs had some sort of undigestible stuff in them and they get stuck in the dog's digestive system.... I'm sorry I don't recall all the details but it was something negative about them and I quit buying the Greenies brand, too because I got worried.... Does anyone else have better info than I have!![/B]


The ingredients indeed must be digestible...but I heard that anything by Nylabone is fine. Brinkley loves their edible chew bones too. He like the bacon best..he will eat the ham/cheese...and in a pinch, he will chew on the green breath one. I get the bigger ones of these (I think they are called wolf size) and they last forever!

That is what I have heard on both issues...


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Greenies








Puddles thinks they are wonderful !!







He only gets 2 times a week, one will last him a day and night. 

I have noticed when he has them, he does not eat his food. Always chewing on the his guarded Greenie.

I ran up on a deal at PetSmart, 40 for $21.00. They are the size of my middle finger. My vet said they were great for him and she gives them to her Poodle.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

After all the positive reviews I will for sure buy the real thing next time! In fact I bid on a bag on ebay. She has been chewing on the knock off but she must be a slow chewer becuase at this rate she will have this one for more than a week! But it does make kisses more bearable!









Thanks for all the answers!
Nicolle


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Nov 6 2004, 09:15 AM
> *After all the positive reviews I will for sure buy the real thing next time!  In fact I bid on a bag on ebay.  She has been chewing on the knock off but she must be a slow chewer becuase at this rate she will have this one for more than a week!  But it does make kisses more bearable!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Nicolle, your pup is adorable! What a little doll.

I hate to sound so stupid, but exactly what are greenies? Is it a brand name and why are they so special...other than everyone's dog loving them? And how many should I get for our puppy?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Greenies are toothbrush shaped dental chews that are good for their teeth and dogs go wild for them!

http://www.carealotpets.com/viewItem.asp?I...rDesc=&Search=N

The petites are the best size for our Maltese. I find them to be cheapest through catalogues like Care a Lot Pets, KV Vet, Petedge, etc.

What they are made of is a secret recipe....don't we all wish we'd thought of it? We'd be millionares.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, after all the recommendations on Greenies, I got some today. I had tried them months ago for Kallie but threw them all away when someone on MO had said they were not good for dogs.... well, I'm thinking they're OK based on what you all have said. 

So, I gave one to Catcher when he was in his playpen and he has been chewing on it ever since... about an hour... loves it!

Kallie took hers and hid it under my pillow on the bed. I have four pillows.. two in "back" and one in front of each of those. She didn't just hide it under the front pillow but rather she hid it really good, under the back one. I got the Greenie out of its hiding place and gave it to her again and she hid it somewhere else because I don't see it anywhere and she is now playing with something else. I wish she would chew on it! I have a feeling that she won't ever eat one due to the hiding thing!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a question about Greenies! Kodie LOVES them! But... if you read the back of the package it says on the petite size ones that recommended for a dog 6 months or a dog that is over 10lbs... Kodie is only 3.3lbs... and I have noticed that when he eats too much of it he doesnt poo as often as usual. Do you think its bad to fed Kodie Greenies? I also bought the little bits you can buy that are just little pieces of greenies... but Then kodie doesnt have anything to chew on because he can easily swollow them... I guess my question is does weight have to do with how much greenies to give your baby?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 7 2004, 11:36 PM
> *I have a question about Greenies!  Kodie LOVES them!  But... if you read the back of the package it says on the petite size ones that recommended for a dog 6 months or a dog that is over 10lbs... Kodie is only 3.3lbs... and I have noticed that when he eats too much of it he doesnt poo as often as usual.  Do you think its bad to fed Kodie Greenies?  I also bought the little bits you can buy that are just little pieces of greenies... but Then kodie doesnt have anything to chew on because he can easily swollow them...  I guess my question is does weight have to do with how much greenies to give your baby?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15324*


[/QUOTE]


My vet said I could give him the biggest one, and that it would just take longer to eat it. He says they are great and harmless...I did notice that his poo was green some the first couple times...but no change in consistency...he also drinks more when he eats one...probably because his mouth is dry from all that chewing and licking..







That is my info...others probably have better.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i used to give sprite and ellie greenies. sprite only likes it after its chewed a little---and ellie LOVED them....but it didnt 'agree' with her. she would throw up. so none of them get it. i dont like giving one something if the others cant have it, you know? anyway, i think its a good treat to give because it cleans their teeth, you know?


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I give our dogs greenies a couple of times a week, and they love them. The vet said they were a-okay to give to them, even though they dogs are not 10lbs they do poop greener when eating them, but they have fresh breath ;o).....Pudge eats part of his and then hides it Josie eats all of hers in one setting and then looks for Pudge's...







I also give them to them at night time and it helps them wind down before going to sleep. Josie is like Digby all is well with the world while she has a greenie in her paws.......Sophie loves them also.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella LOVES greenies. She gets it a couple of times during the week and she goes crazy for them. I too worried about what it says about under 10lbs but Bella is 5 months and weighs only 4 lbs and she's ok.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I finally jumped on the band wagon and bought a greenie for Tuffy.. I got him a larger size because he likes to chew on things laying on his back so I didn't want him accidently swallowing a little piece. Anyways, he freakin' loved it.. to the point that he nearly took my hand off when I went to take it away from him. I didn't want him eating the whole thing and getting an upset stomach so I tried to grab it from him and he'd run away and duck his head down to guard it but still keep it in his mouth.. when I finally cornered him he gave me the UGLIEST growl I've ever ever heard out of him.. he never growls at me and then he tried to bite me with the greenie in his mouth. He's never been posessive around anything before and he had only had it for about 30 minutes! I was finally able to get it away from him, but wow.. that was crazy.







He seemed sorry after the whole thing.. but that stuff must be crack for dogs to make Tuffy act like that!







Now I'm not sure if I should give them to him anymore...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Nov 12 2004, 11:00 AM
> *Well I finally jumped on the band wagon and bought a greenie for Tuffy.. I got him a larger size because he likes to chew on things laying on his back so I didn't want him accidently swallowing a little piece.  Anyways, he freakin' loved it.. to the point that he nearly took my hand off when I went to take it away from him.  I didn't want him eating the whole thing and getting an upset stomach so I tried to grab it from him and he'd run away and duck his head down to guard it but still keep it in his mouth.. when I finally cornered him he gave me the UGLIEST growl I've ever ever heard out of him.. he never growls at me and then he tried to bite me with the greenie in his mouth.  He's never been posessive around anything before and he had only had it for about 30 minutes!  I was finally able to get it away from him, but wow.. that was crazy.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Lexi did that once when I tried to take the greenies away from her. It was almost like she was testing me. I gave her a very firm no and stared at her until she looked away. She has never done it again.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah Kodie can be a little nasty with his Greenie .. but i'm STOPPING that now... I yell at him and then NO GREENIE, i take it! He must like them THAT much! haha


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico just ignores them. He'll sniff at it and then leave it alone. I tried about 5 of them and he would occasionally pick it up and move it to another location but never licked or chewed on it. I even stuck it in his mouth to encourage him, but he never was interested in greenies. 

That is strange considering the way everyone else's malt loves these things.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Nov 13 2004, 10:26 AM
> *Pico just ignores them.  He'll sniff at it and then leave it alone.  I tried about 5 of them and he would occasionally pick it up and move it to another location but never licked or chewed on it.  I even stuck it in his mouth to encourage him, but he never was interested in greenies.
> 
> That is strange considering the way everyone else's malt loves these things.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'd say you're lucky Pico doesn't like them!







I'm afraid that Tuffy is hooked now so of course I'll have to buy more to assuage his habit and they are on the pricey side for something that he practically inhales.









I think the nylabone edibles are cheaper and so are these other breath bones called Denta Green.. I actually like the Denta Green ones better because he doesn't finish them as fast and they make his breath smell really minty which is super nice. But Greenies it is for now. :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 15 2004, 07:32 PM
> *Toby LOVES Greenies too.  I just have a question for everyone, how often do you give them to your babies?
> 
> I ask because I put some of the Greenie Flakes/Bits into Tobys food on a regular basis, so I don't know how often to give him the bone.  Once or twice a week?  Is that too much?  I would say with the flakes in his food, he eats maybe a teaspoon to a teaspoon and a half a day.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That is a GREAT deal!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Nov 15 2004, 06:32 PM
> *Toby LOVES Greenies too.  I just have a question for everyone, how often do you give them to your babies?
> 
> I ask because I put some of the Greenie Flakes/Bits into Tobys food on a regular basis, so I don't know how often to give him the bone.  Once or twice a week?  Is that too much?  I would say with the flakes in his food, he eats maybe a teaspoon to a teaspoon and a half a day.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is a good deal. You can give Toby 1 Greenies a day (according to the package). I usually only give Lexi at the most 3 a week, most of the time though it is just once a week.


----------

